# How do you catch your fish for water changes?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just curious. Catching Sushi sin't so hard; it's easy to tempt him into a cup with a little bit of food, though he's too wise now to just scoop up. I have to actually get him inside and distracted.

Jalen on the other hand is a challenge. Usually takes me about 20 -30 minutes of patient waiting. He is way too fast to catch by scooping him up (and I practice parkour and am not too shabby at CoD, so I'd think my reflexes were pretty sharp ), so I have to wait for him to enter a cup, and he won't go near it unless I drop some food inside it. Even then he usually snaps it up and darts back out before I can lift it. Crafty little bugger.

What about ya'll? Any particular methods you use?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

All my tanks are cycled now except for my 3 foster fish so I don't take fish out very often. For my 1 gallon foster tanks all I do is pour them out into a net over the sink, refill the tank, and dump them back in.

If I do need to catch a fish I just snatch it out with the net when it comes up for food.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I find it easiest to come in behind them with the cup and quickly fill the cup with water directly behind them. The current created from the water flowing into the cup is too strong for them to swim against, so they just plop right in!! But I have to do it quick so they don't see me coming haha! I have to do that for both of my males, but my female will willingly swim straight into a cup with no trouble X)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i catch them in the cup. sometimes, i'll chase them against he wall, then put the cup over them. once i have the cup around them, i tap the glass gently, and they dash fully into the cup, and then i just scoop them out. :U


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

I never try to chase them or use a net at any source. For large tanks, i use a foam cup cut in half to slowly slip under the fish while in bowls I use my hands. All my bettas are fine with it; I don't literally "grab" the fish with my hands, just the same scooping action. This can reduce your bettas attitude of being scared of everything and become much more tame, so much I can even put my finger next to their bodies they won't even budge.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I did use a cup at first, and would quickly scoop them up, using the suction to pull them in, but Sushi makes me try a few times, and Jalen is too fast and to strong. He can swim against the current created by any cup that will fit into his tank. :O

@ Lighterman - Using your hands sounds interesting. I might even be able to do that with Sushi; he would nibble my finger and hover in my palm from day 1.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup. ;D My bettas won't hop when I scoop em up with my hand.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I use a cup, and chase them in with my hand and gently scoop 'em out.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

I very very VERY carefully use net then quickly relocate him into his mini-travel-cup of bowl water.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We do the cup, and for stubborn ones I just scoop them out with my hand, I make sure to keep a little water in my hand while I do.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think 1fish2fish has a good point about food. I know the fastest way to get my boy would be to drop a pellet into his aquarium. My boy has quite the appetite. He would gorge himself till he couldn't move if I let him, lol. ;


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

My method is just the cup, easy because you never have to move them. You can also aclimate them in the water with it so less over all stress.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jalen has become quite adept at snapping up the food and darting out of the cup _as_ I'm lifting it. I'm not kidding; he can literally swim against the current. I just have to get deeper cups and wait for him to venture inside, and be super quick. 

Sushi, however, is not so bright, so a cup works fine.

Just gonna have to be faster than my little marble boy.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I just use a net...
Yeah so old school.


----------

